# ADC et réduction sur le matériel?



## AppleInside (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je compte changer d'iMac et je suis un peu à court de cash, donc je cherche la meilleure solution pour faire des économies. De plus j'ai envie de me remettre à la programmation et j'ai une bonne idée d'appli pour iPhone/iPad. Bref j'aimerais savoir quel pourcentage de réduction nous octroie Apple en faisant partie du "club" ADC? Je ne trouve l'info nulle part sur le site d'Apple, et je me souvient bien avoir vu ce genre de réduction il y a quelques années.
Est-ce toujours d'actualité?

Merci d'avance pour vos infos.


----------



## Rez2a (2 Août 2010)

Après une petite recherche, il semblerait que les programmes ADC n'existent plus... le programme Student à 99$ permettait en effet d'avoir une réduction (de 20% il me semble) une fois dans sa vie, mais les trois programmes ADC ont été remplacés par le Mac Developer Program qui à première vue ne permet pas de réduction sur le matos...


----------



## AppleInside (2 Août 2010)

Arf mince, donc plus d'aide aux développeurs, même avec les Mac Developer Program?


----------

